# 2013 Snow Goose Pics



## snownado chaser (Apr 21, 2009)

I know some of you guys have been in the field. I can't get out for a few weeks so let's see some of those pics!!


----------



## Geez n Quackers (Oct 24, 2007)

Two weeks ago near Squaw Creek.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn , those floaters do look awesome! what does it cost for a dozen of those?


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

fieldgeneral said:


> Damn , those floaters do look awesome! what does it cost for a dozen of those?


Way to much!!! The prices that these company's demand for the plastic is f-ing crazy.


----------



## Geez n Quackers (Oct 24, 2007)

I know what you're saying about cost; however, it's all relative when it comes to the total investment in hunting snows. That said, some of my floaters are Avery's, but most I make myself at a cost of about $9 per copy.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

How many you got on the water there?


----------

